# Twinkle - Looking For A Forever Home



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Name: Twinkle
Breed: Domestic Short Haired
Sex: Female
Age: 2
Neutered: Yes



History & Recommendations:

Twinkle has come from a home with two adults and no children. Twinkle can be terratorial with other cats it is not known how she behaves with dogs.

Twinkle is a friendly cat but any attention needs to be on her terms so she would need to go to an owner who can read her signs and know when she wants to be fussed. She is a very playful cat who may play rough so because of this would need to go to a home with children over the age of ten.

Twinkle is an affectionate cat who would make a rewarding pet for someone who is looking for a lively new companion.

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Twinkle is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Twinkle is still looking for a forever home 

HULA Animal Rescue


----------



## HULA_Animal_Rescue (Mar 1, 2010)

Twinkle is still looking for a forever home 



HULA Animal Rescue


----------

